# Richmond, VA Warhammer RPG Anyone?



## scadgrad (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey Gang,

Some of the lads and I have started playing the Ashes of Middenheim or whatever it's called (I'm at work at the moment) and we'd like to see if anyone's interested in joining in. Currently, there's meself and 2 players. We plan on playing about 2X a month and can work around schedules. Drop me an email if you're intrigued.


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 22, 2005)

BUMP-Zilla

Anyone out there interested? Frye? Frye? Buehler?


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't know how you talked your wife into letting you run two games a week. Or, two games every week and a half, or however that works out. It took a lot of coaxing from me to get to play once a week.


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 27, 2005)

It only works because I game at home and we're both big on giving each other their own space. If I was gone 2 nights of the week PLUS working 'til 10:30ish 2 other nights, well that would be a "no go." 

Mere and I've been together for around 8 years now so she knows and readily accepts my gaming nights God bless her. She also likes having company around and a lot of times that 2nd night of the week is board gaming which she loves. So, it didn't really take that much convincing, and in fact, I don't even remember discussing it other than saying "hey John and Tony are coming by to try out the new Warhammer RPG." Her response was "y'all aren't going to be doing that every week are you?" and that was about it. Of course, on the flip side, I've never once said 'no' or started an argument about any of the things she wants to do, except for the 'skydiving thing.'


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 27, 2005)

scadgrad said:
			
		

> It only works because I game at home and we're both big on giving each other their own space. If I was gone 2 nights of the week PLUS working 'til 10:30ish 2 other nights, well that would be a "no go."
> 
> Mere and I've been together for around 8 years now so she knows and readily accepts my gaming nights God bless her. She also likes having company around and a lot of times that 2nd night of the week is board gaming which she loves. So, it didn't really take that much convincing, and in fact, I don't even remember discussing it other than saying "hey John and Tony are coming by to try out the new Warhammer RPG." Her response was "y'all aren't going to be doing that every week are you?" and that was about it. Of course, on the flip side, I've never once said 'no' or started an argument about any of the things she wants to do, except for the 'skydiving thing.'





(hope you don't mind me bumping your thread with useless banter... )  

Does she have Connor in any playdates?  Kelly is in several playgroups which Erin loves. She's always asking to see kids. I'm sure Kelly would be more than happy to have Mere tag along to some of her groups. We need to get Erin and Connor together again. I can't get over how well they get along. Does Mere have a job, or does she do projects at home (as opposed to going some place)?


----------

